# Leather Pouches



## Acadian9

Personally, I like the Ideal Tough Tote pouch. Lots of room (for me at least) and it has 10 screwdriver loops, all of which are small enough so the Wera handles won't fall through. It's fairly pricey ($100 at my companies supplier) but it's got a Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Acadian9 said:


> Personally, I like the Ideal Tough Tote pouch. Lots of room (for me at least) and it has 10 screwdriver loops, all of which are small enough so the Wera handles won't fall through. It's fairly pricey ($100 at my companies supplier) but it's got a Lifetime Warranty.


I really liked this one as well. Several of our apprentices have them. It's a toss-up between that and the Oxy but I think I like the overall config of the Oxy better, even if the exterior loops aren't as tight.


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> One of my Kuny's pouches has developed a hole in the bottom big enough for my smaller Weras to fall down so I can't access the handles and I'm looking to replace my rig.
> 
> The Borealis from DiamondBack looks pretty good except for it being cordura and I'd much rather have leather if I'm going to be moving up from my apprenticeship-era gear.
> 
> Has anybody seen any comparable rigs from anywhere else, as far as number of pockets, drill holster availability, etc are concerned? I'm the kind of guy that likes having the option of carrying a bunch of stuff on my hips if I'm doing 8' or 10' ladder work so I don't have to come down until I'm finished.
> 
> I've tried Occidental Leather and their screwdriver loops are too large (hate when handles fall inside) plus their fastener pouch configurations suck.
> 
> Edit: After searching for a few hours at different vendors I found that Oxy offers more than one electrician-oriented tool pouch and the second is far superior to the first for what I'd like. The Big Oxy fastener pouch is more or less what I'm looking for there as well, so I may try them out if nobody has any other suggestions.



This one is good and is the one i use.:thumbsup:

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/electrical/5036-toolbelt.html

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/electrical/electrical-toolbelts.html


----------



## bubb_tubbs

This is what I was looking at:



















With optional suspender system.


----------



## chewy

bubb_tubbs said:


> This is what I was looking at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With optional suspender system.


Jebus I'm glad I didnt get that pouch, thats the first time I have seen it on the angle, they make it look alot more organised in the pic where its fully of tools and where would I hide my lolles?


----------



## BuzzKill

Klein leather pouches...mine's ten years in and holding tough.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

chewy said:


> Jebus I'm glad I didnt get that pouch, thats the first time I have seen it on the angle, they make it look alot more organised in the pic where its fully of tools and where would I hide my lolles?


Well, my 8" S2 and chiseldriver will fit in the front corner loops, then P2, S1, 1/4" flat and cabinet tips in the small loops across the inner front, diagonals, linesmen, needlenose and strippers in the front pockets.

I can see exactly where I'd put my folding knife, torpedo level, folding keyhole saw. Impact bits across the top.

That leaves the two back loops open for a set of Knipex cobras and plierswrench if I need it.

Most of the optional job-specific stuff (like one or two tools) I just jam in the pouch haphazardly anyways, since it sticks up far enough that I can see it.




BuzzKill said:


> Klein leather pouches...mine's ten years in and holding tough.












Just no. It's an organizational nightmare.


----------



## BuzzKill

I shot this years ago and some tools are gone and others added but it works great for me: nut drivers up front, next to them I have needle nose and ***** and wiggie, in the back I have a meter and next to it my crimpers, lineman's and channellocks and on the sides a flathead and phillips and a sheetrock saw and 11n1. It's perfect!


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Right now I'm trying to figure out where to stash my meter. I'll probably end up having to order a holster for it so it doesn't take up real estate.

All I have are a 337 and 179 (I need DC voltage on my testers) so they don't fit in the right hip tool pouch.




BuzzKill said:


> I shot this years ago and some tools are gone and others added but it works great for me: nut drivers up front, next to them I have needle nose and ***** and wiggie, in the back I have a meter and next to it my crimpers, lineman's and channellocks and on the sides a flathead and phillips and a sheetrock saw and 11n1. It's perfect!


That looks like complete chaos to me. I'd go nuts.


----------



## BuzzKill

...and oh yeah: strippers on the front and pencils/sharpies next to them!


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Wow... after shipping the DB set is nearly $90 cheaper than the Oxy, customizable, and better organized.

The waters have been thoroughly muddied.


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> Wow... after shipping the DB set is nearly $90 cheaper than the Oxy, customizable, and better organized.
> 
> The waters have been thoroughly muddied.


What is the "DB" set?:blink: Have a link?


----------



## bubb_tubbs

HARRY304E said:


> What is the "DB" set?:blink: Have a link?


http://www.toolbelts.com/borealis.php










It's mostly due to shipping options.

A lot of the Oxy dealers want far too much for shipping and taxes for Canada even though the list price is cheaper than DiamondBack.


----------



## chewy

bubb_tubbs said:


> Wow... after shipping the DB set is nearly $90 cheaper than the Oxy, customizable, and better organized.
> 
> The waters have been thoroughly muddied.


Thats primarily why I went with mine, was going to get a set of Oxys due to the waiting list on DB's but worked out more expensive once shipping was added from Ace Tool, the only place that ships Oxys outside the US.


----------



## HARRY304E

You need a friend just over the border...:laughing:

You don't have any stores Toronto area that carry's that stuff?


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> http://www.toolbelts.com/borealis.php
> 
> It's mostly due to shipping options.
> 
> A lot of the Oxy dealers want far too much for shipping and taxes for Canada even though the list price is cheaper than DiamondBack.


Try this site free shipping in the USA on orders over $199 It looks like they will still charge you but maybe they are cheaper.:thumbsup:

http://www.toolbarn.com/occidental-5036.html


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Doesn't have Canada as an option for shipping.

It's still $350 before taxes and shipping there though.


----------



## Going_Commando

BuzzKill said:


> I shot this years ago and some tools are gone and others added but it works great for me: nut drivers up front, next to them I have needle nose and ***** and wiggie, in the back I have a meter and next to it my crimpers, lineman's and channellocks and on the sides a flathead and phillips and a sheetrock saw and 11n1. It's perfect!


I run the same rig, and my layout is similar, except I keep my beater and good Klein screwdrivers in the loops on one side, and my 1/4 or 5/16 nutdriver and a Wera phillips in the loops on the other side. I am also left handed, so the layout works out the opposite of yours. I like it since it keeps me from carrying tooo many tools on my hip, but the pockets are versatile enough that I can swap out tools for the ones I need at the moment. I also think I am going to go back to a nail apron for fasteners and lose the Occi fastener pouch. Too phuckin big. Why over burden yourself and tax your shoulders and back more than you need to?


----------



## Acadian9

HARRY304E said:


> You need a friend just over the border...:laughing:
> 
> You don't have any stores Toronto area that carry's that stuff?


http://www.atlas-machinery.com/category/Occidental-Leather-Tool-Belts-Bags-and-Accessories

Pretty much the whole Oxy line-up. If it's not readily in-stock, I'm sure they can order it in. Right on the subway line too!


----------



## bubb_tubbs

HARRY304E said:


> You need a friend just over the border...:laughing:
> 
> You don't have any stores Toronto area that carry's that stuff?


The limits of Canadian wholesaler selection compared to yours would shock you.




Acadian9 said:


> http://www.atlas-machinery.com/category/Occidental-Leather-Tool-Belts-Bags-and-Accessories
> 
> Pretty much the whole Oxy line-up. If it's not readily in-stock, I'm sure they can order it in. Right on the subway line too!


408.10

The Diamondback custom is still cheaper and has more padding and pockets, though that place is in walking distance from our condo. I've been there a few times looking at Festool stuff.


----------



## B4T

Before you throw out a "broken in" tool pouch.. look for a old school shoe maker and he can sew a piece of leather over the hole.. 

I have done this a few times and the patch works well..


----------



## Big John

BuzzKill said:


>


 That's my grab-n-go pouch, too.

-John


----------



## bubb_tubbs

B4T said:


> Before you throw out a "broken in" tool pouch.. look for a old school shoe maker and he can sew a piece of leather over the hole..
> 
> I have done this a few times and the patch works well..


That's a good idea, but it's ghetto enough that I think I'll pass.

It'd be like finding a pipe run on drywall that's been mounted with 1/4" plastic concrete anchors and screws instead of proper anchors. I curse the name of the last guy who was in there when I find that sort of cobbly stuff.


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> The limits of Canadian wholesaler selection compared to yours would shock you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 408.10
> 
> The Diamondback custom is still cheaper and has more padding and pockets, though that place is in walking distance from our condo. I've been there a few times looking at Festool stuff.


Just go there and get the leather one...:thumbup:


----------



## BuzzKill

that's allot of stuff: I'm service mostly so what I have is great; I can see that for industrial and new construction.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

HARRY304E said:


> Just go there and get the leather one...:thumbup:


But I want people to go "what has it gots in its pocketses?!" when they see me.










:laughing:




BuzzKill said:


> that's allot of stuff: I'm service mostly so what I have is great; I can see that for industrial and new construction.


Only industrial, commercial service and new construction for me.


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> But I want people to go "what has it gots in its pocketses?!" when they see me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill

bubb_tubbs said:


> That looks like complete chaos to me. I'd go nuts.


that shot is old and after a busy week...looks better after a rudimentary cleaning!


----------



## bradcanada

I currently have a leather ideal pouch and am thinking of trying a cordura pouch and was wondering what people who have tried both have thought. Also which pouch would be compareable to the ideal tough tote pouch?

thanks


----------



## bubb_tubbs

bradcanada said:


> I currently have a leather ideal pouch and am thinking of trying a cordura pouch and was wondering what people who have tried both have thought. Also which pouch would be compareable to the ideal tough tote pouch?
> 
> thanks


Widely available cordura alternatives to the Ideal Tuff Tote would be the Rack-A-Tiers or Kuny's Pro Electrical pouches.


----------



## ElectroBrian

BuzzKill said:


> I shot this years ago and some tools are gone and others added but it works great for me: nut drivers up front, next to them I have needle nose and ***** and wiggie, in the back I have a meter and next to it my crimpers, lineman's and channellocks and on the sides a flathead and phillips and a sheetrock saw and 11n1. It's perfect!


 
I run with the same one as well. Had it two years and I love it. I tried several others before it and none compared.


----------



## Wirenuting

Best leather pouch I ever had for the basic hand tools. Kind of added what I needed and have had it for years.


----------



## cdnelectrician

HARRY304E said:


> You need a friend just over the border...:laughing:
> 
> You don't have any stores Toronto area that carry's that stuff?


Atlas machinery in downtown Toronto has a great selection in store, I'm sure they would be more than happy to order anything you need. They are one of the few professional tool stores in downtown Toronto that I know of AND they also have a great selection of Wiha stuff!


----------



## bubb_tubbs

As I said earlier in the thread, I've been there several times looking at Festool stuff. It's just a couple blocks from my condo.


----------



## chewy

Pics of Aurora pouch


----------



## BuzzKill

HARRY304E said:


> This one is good and is the one i use.:thumbsup:


You wear that daily?


----------



## HARRY304E

BuzzKill said:


> You wear that daily?


Yup I just put what I need in it.

Linesman,flat head beater,regular flat head,Phillips , strippers, diagonals, and a roll of 33.."Ready for battle"..:laughing:

On the bag side I empty it out at the end of the week otherwise it will get too heavy:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T

Good to see you guys wear tool pouches.. nothing worse that seeing a guy working out of his pants pockets.. :no::no::no:


----------



## user4818

B4T said:


> Good to see you guys wear tool pouches.. nothing worse that seeing a guy working out of his pants pockets.. :no::no::no:


What's wrong with using your pockets?


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> What's wrong with using your pockets?


It looks hack and unprofessional.. besides being a big waste of time trying to find your tools when you need them..

I carry all the tools I need to complete a job without walking around looking for something I forgot..

There is also a separate pouch for wirenuts and screws that everyone needs doing electrical work..


----------



## HARRY304E

B4T said:


> Good to see you guys wear tool pouches.. nothing worse that seeing a guy working out of his pants pockets.. :no::no::no:



With their pants falling down to their ankles..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818

B4T said:


> It looks hack and unprofessional.. besides being a big waste of time trying to find your tools when you need them..
> 
> I carry all the tools I need to complete a job without walking around looking for something I forgot..
> 
> There is also a separate pouch for wirenuts and screws that everyone needs doing electrical work..


"Hack"...the most vile word in the trade according to you. :laughing:

Anyway, I don't need to carry a bunch of tools around with me and why would I want to wear a tool pouch when I don't have to? I used to all the time but I can't stand tool pouches now. :no:


----------



## HARRY304E

Peter D said:


> "Hack"...the most vile word in the trade according to you. :laughing:
> 
> Anyway, I don't need to carry a bunch of tools around with me and why would I want to wear a tool pouch when I don't have to? I used to all the time but I can't stand tool pouches now. :no:


Why don't you buy a nice leather one and wear it with pride.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> "Hack"...the most vile word in the trade according to you. :laughing:
> 
> Anyway, I don't need to carry a bunch of tools around with me and why would I want to wear a tool pouch when I don't have to? I used to all the time but I can't stand tool pouches now. :no:


You're not really an electrician.. are you.. :laughing:


----------



## user4818

HARRY304E said:


> Why don't you buy a nice leather one and wear it with pride.:thumbsup:



I have several leather pouches, actually. I retired them and they are sitting in my basement now.


----------



## user4818

B4T said:


> You're not really an electrician.. are you.. :laughing:


Neither are you.


----------



## HARRY304E

cdnelectrician said:


> Atlas machinery in downtown Toronto has a great selection in store, I'm sure they would be more than happy to order anything you need. They are one of the few professional tool stores in downtown Toronto that I know of AND they also have a great selection of Wiha stuff!



There is nothing better than a store that will step up and order stuff and get it there in a timely manner..:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Peter D said:


> I have several leather pouches, actually. I retired them and they are sitting in my basement now.


Aren't you too young to be retired?:blink::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

HARRY304E said:


> Why don't you buy a nice leather one and wear it with pride.:thumbsup:


Like this Pete... .:laughing:


----------



## chewy

HARRY304E said:


> Like this Pete... .:laughing:


Looking good Harry.


----------



## jordan_paul

A good electrician dosen't need to wear a pouch with all his tools in it. A good electrician knows what he need to do a job and can carry the tools in his pockets. To alot of people, a pouch says "yuppie hack."


----------



## B4T

jordan_paul said:


> A good electrician dosen't need to wear a pouch with all his tools in it. A good electrician knows what he need to do a job and can carry the tools in his pockets. To alot of people, a pouch says "yuppie hack."


You are seriously mis-guided.. :no:


----------



## bubb_tubbs

jordan_paul said:


> A good electrician dosen't need to wear a pouch with all his tools in it. A good electrician knows what he need to do a job and can carry the tools in his pockets. To alot of people, a pouch says "yuppie hack."


Most of the time I need 75% of the rig I wear. Not even a quarter of that would fit in my pockets.


----------



## user4818

HARRY304E said:


> Like this Pete... .:laughing:


That's way too heavy. :yes:


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> This is what I was looking at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With optional suspender system.


Do you have a stock number for that pouch>>>??


----------



## chewy

jordan_paul said:


> A good electrician dosen't need to wear a pouch with all his tools in it. A good electrician knows what he need to do a job and can carry the tools in his pockets. To alot of people, a pouch says "yuppie hack."


Just as an example (not electrical but similar process) to run in a dual data outlet in an office I require the following hand tools - 

Hammer
Pliers
32mm holesaw or spade bit
Knife
*****
Tape
Pencil
Torpedoe level
Drywall saw
#2 square drive
Sharpie
Ring cutter 
Punchdown tool
#2 phillips

I'm a lot quicker if those things are on me in a pouch rather than on the floor but each to his own.


----------



## user4818

B4T said:


> You are seriously mis-guided.. :no:


Or he's seriously right. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Peter D said:


> That's way too heavy. :yes:


Not heavy at all but it will keep you in shape if you think it is heavy....:laughing:


----------



## user4818

chewy said:


> 32mm holesaw or spade bit


mm? What's that?


----------



## HARRY304E

jordan_paul said:


> A good electrician dosen't need to wear a pouch with all his tools in it. A good electrician knows what he need to do a job and can carry the tools in his pockets. To alot of people, a pouch says "yuppie hack."


Really..?...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818

HARRY304E said:


> Not heavy at all but it will keep you in shape if you think it is heavy....:laughing:


Any extra weight you carry around on your body isn't good for you. :no:


----------



## chewy

Peter D said:


> mm? What's that?


I don't use augers in insulated walls ; )


----------



## jordan_paul

bubb_tubbs said:


> Most of the time I need 75% of the rig I wear. Not even a quarter of that would fit in my pockets.


Up on a ladder installing lights what would you need? From installing the jack chain on the deck to hanging, to wiring the light. I can think of four tools.

Installing receptacles- 2 tools
Mounting a panel- 3 tools
Terminating a panel- 2 tools
Control (stop/starts, starters with overloads etc)- 4 tools
Running EMT- 5 tools
Running PVC- 4 tools
Pulling Wire- 3 tools

For whatever else you need to do that requires more tools then what you can keep on the top of the ladder, it is possible to keep your big pouch on the floor or work table beside you.


----------



## chewy

chewy said:


> I don't use augers in insulated walls ; )


Nevermind just understood what you actually meant, haha. Thought you were taking the mick out of spade bits.


----------



## user4818

chewy said:


> Nevermind just understood what you actually meant, haha. Thought you were taking the mick out of spade bits.



Yeah, we don't use that commie metric system here. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

jordan_paul said:


> Up on a ladder installing lights what would you need? From installing the jack chain on the deck to hanging, to wiring the light. I can think of four tools.
> 
> Installing receptacles- 2 tools
> Mounting a panel- 3 tools
> Terminating a panel- 2 tools
> Control (stop/starts, starters with overloads etc)- 4 tools
> Running EMT- 5 tools
> Running PVC- 4 tools
> Pulling Wire- 3 tools
> 
> For whatever else you need to do that requires more tools then what you can keep on the top of the ladder, it is possible to keep your big pouch on the floor or work table beside you.


So you walk around with 23 tools in your pockets..:laughing:

Because I'll bet I could have you doing all that stuff inside of an hour and you better not be looking for tools in your tool bag back at the gang box...:laughing:


----------



## bubb_tubbs

jordan_paul said:


> Up on a ladder installing lights what would you need? From installing the jack chain on the deck to hanging, to wiring the light. I can think of four tools.
> 
> Installing receptacles- 2 tools
> Mounting a panel- 3 tools
> Terminating a panel- 2 tools
> Control (stop/starts, starters with overloads etc)- 4 tools
> Running EMT- 5 tools
> Running PVC- 4 tools
> Pulling Wire- 3 tools
> 
> For whatever else you need to do that requires more tools then what you can keep on the top of the ladder, it is possible to keep your big pouch on the floor or work table beside you.


I like to move as little as possible. To that end, I would rather carry 25-30lbs all day than make 3-4 trips on the ladder when I have to do multiple things in the same ceiling cavity.

What works for you doesn't work for everybody and saying I'm less skilled because I choose what feels better for me just makes you look ignorant.


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> I like to move as little as possible. To that end, I would rather carry 25-30lbs all day than make 3-4 trips on the ladder when I have to do multiple things in the same ceiling cavity.
> 
> What works for you doesn't work for everybody and saying I'm less skilled because I choose what feels better for me just makes you look ignorant.


Do you have that stock number?



bubb_tubbs said:


> This is what I was looking at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With optional suspender system.


Do you have a stock number for that pouch>>>??


----------



## bubb_tubbs

It's on the Oxy website: 5525 Big Oxy fastener bag.

Sorry, missed that before.


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> It's on the Oxy website: 5525 Big Oxy fastener bag.
> 
> Sorry, missed that before.


Good man thanks...........:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## caibird

thinking about the klein 10 pocket


----------



## Going_Commando

HARRY304E said:


> So you walk around with 23 tools in your pockets..:laughing:
> 
> Because I'll bet I could have you doing all that stuff inside of an hour and you better not be looking for tools in your tool bag back at the gang box...:laughing:


All that stuff inside of an hour? What the heck kind of operation do you run? Efficiency is more than the fish in the sea. 

Also, those aren't 23 different tools numby, The brunt of those tasks are covered by a pair of lineman's and a screwdriver. I leave my wallet in my vehicle or in the gang box, so I have 2 back pockets free and I have been known to throw my roll of tape in a front pocket or in a nail apron. I bought into that million pocket tool pouch and bulging fastener pouch for a while, but apparently I am a sally since it was wearing me down. Went back to pockets and nail apron and it was much more comfortable. I usually try to plan my work so that I am doing the same task for a while. You must have some fierce ADD if you are jumping between running conduit, hanging and wiring light fixtures, pulling wire, mounting panels, terminating breakers, and popping in receptacles within an hour time. I haven't done that much variety of work in that amount of time since I was a 1st year apprentice, and the only tools I needed then were a roll of tape, my arms, a pair of pliers, and a set of headphones in so I couldn't hear my Dad yelling at me :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill

jordan_paul said:


> A good electrician dosen't need to wear a pouch with all his tools in it. A good electrician knows what he need to do a job and can carry the tools in his pockets. To alot of people, a pouch says "yuppie hack."


pure and total BS, IMO.:no:


----------



## chewy

HARRY304E said:


> Do you have that stock number?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a stock number for that pouch>>>??


Thats a huge pouch, you could fit the dog in there! :laughing:


----------



## jordan_paul

HARRY304E said:


> So you walk around with 23 tools in your pockets..:laughing:
> 
> Because I'll bet I could have you doing all that stuff inside of an hour and you better not be looking for tools in your tool bag back at the gang box...:laughing:


 
Most of the tools can cover alot of those jobs. When I'm running pipe for instance I keep my tape measure on my pocket loop, and I hang my hack saw on that (unless I'm on the ladder or doing another job, then it can lay down on my work table) I keep my pencil or marker in the side pocket on my pants, I keep my reemer in my back right pocket, my level in the back left and I keep my drill in the drill hole on the ladder beside the screws and straps. Why do need to carry 14 screw drivers, 9 nut drivers, a ratchet, drywall saw, 5 pair of pliers etc etc around my waist at all times?

Even if you could have me doing all those different kind of jobs in an hour it wouldn't be a problem. I *carry* my pouch with me as well, but it stays at the bottom of the ladder, on the bench, or within 3 feet of me at all times. When I change jobs, I throw the tools I don't need back in the pouch and the limited tools I need goes in my pockets.


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> Thats a huge pouch, you could fit the dog in there! :laughing:


That is what it's for...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

jordan_paul said:


> Most of the tools can cover alot of those jobs. When I'm running pipe for instance I keep my tape measure on my pocket loop, and I hang my hack saw on that (unless I'm on the ladder or doing another job, then it can lay down on my work table) I keep my pencil or marker in the side pocket on my pants, I keep my reemer in my back right pocket, my level in the back left and I keep my drill in the drill hole on the ladder beside the screws and straps. Why do need to carry 14 screw drivers, 9 nut drivers, a ratchet, drywall saw, 5 pair of pliers etc etc around my waist at all times?
> 
> Even if you could have me doing all those different kind of jobs in an hour it wouldn't be a problem. I *carry* my pouch with me as well, but it stays at the bottom of the ladder, on the bench, or within 3 feet of me at all times. When I change jobs, I throw the tools I don't need back in the pouch and the limited tools I need goes in my pockets.


The whole point of a pouch is to keep the tools from falling out of your pockets where they can mark up floors ,hit someone ,Or someone can trip over them, You only need to carry what you will use in it not every nut driver and screw driver.


----------



## Acadian9

HARRY304E said:


> The whole point of a pouch is to keep the tools from falling out of your pockets where they can mark up floors ,hit someone ,Or someone can trip over them, You only need to carry what you will use in it not every nut driver and screw driver.


I think a pouch would look just silly when I'm pulling wire where strippers and pliers are all that I need on me.


----------



## jordan_paul

HARRY304E said:


> The whole point of a pouch is to keep the tools from falling out of your pockets where they can mark up floors ,hit someone ,Or someone can trip over them, You only need to carry what you will use in it not every nut driver and screw driver.


And they can't fall out of a pouch? :no:


----------



## HARRY304E

jordan_paul said:


> And they can't fall out of a pouch? :no:


If they do then you have the wrong pouch for the job.:yes:


----------



## chewy

HARRY304E said:


> If they do then you have the wrong pouch for the job.:yes:


I can run in my rig and not drop a thing.


----------



## nolabama

chewy said:


> I can run in my rig and not drop a thing.


If you see me running kill whats chasing me.


----------



## HARRY304E

nolabama said:


> If you see me running kill whats chasing me.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Big John

nolabama said:


> If you see me running kill whats chasing me.


 :laughing: Nice.

For Christmas I had these shirts made up for the guys:








-John


----------



## HARRY304E

Acadian9 said:


> I think a pouch would look just silly when I'm pulling wire where strippers and pliers are all that I need on me.


You may be working for a company the does not require you to wear a tool belt and that's great,,Till you lose that job and go to a shop that requires you to ,and by the way most do require it and if you are caught working without it on you will be sent home.


----------



## HARRY304E

Big John said:


> :laughing: Nice.
> 
> For Christmas I had these shirts made up for the guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -John



I thought it was spelled "Techtrician" :laughing:


----------



## bubb_tubbs

I really don't understand why this is a topic of debate.

If you like pockets, use that.

If you like a belt system, use that.

If you even like those ridiculous-looking aprons that spill **** all over the floor when you kneel, more power to you.

I rarely use pockets but sometimes I do for stuff like fire alarm if I'm just doing a panel or devices.


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> I really don't understand why this is a topic of debate.
> 
> If you like pockets, use that.
> 
> If you like a belt system, use that.
> 
> If you even like those ridiculous-looking aprons that spill **** all over the floor when you kneel, more power to you.
> 
> I rarely use pockets but sometimes I do for stuff like fire alarm if I'm just doing a panel or devices.



Well said....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds

Concord Hardware(Keele and Highway 7 area) has lots of nice stuff, but I can't remember if they carry Occidental or not. I know they have the Kuny's full line though, and by the sound of it, one of their framer sets out of their "signature" series might be up your alley. Concord is a bit pricy though.


----------



## Acadian9

Vintage Sounds said:


> Concord Hardware(Keele and Highway 7 area) has lots of nice stuff, but I can't remember if they carry Occidental or not. I know they have the Kuny's full line though, and by the sound of it, one of their framer sets out of their "signature" series might be up your alley. Concord is a bit pricy though.


Nope. Kunys/CLC is their main suppliers of pouches.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

If anybody is still interested, this is the configuration I ended up going with:










3 pliers pockets on the front, tape chain, utility loop, 6 very tight screwdriver loops on the outside (handles will not fall in, even if forced) as well as 6 more on the back wall, and plenty of room for tester and other goodies. :thumbup:

I was a bit pissed I couldn't find anything similar from Occidental or from anybody else in a similar colour or without the handle, but c'est la vie.

For fasteners/whatever:










on the left,

and










just in front of my left leg.

I kept my Kuny's drill holster for the impact.


----------



## nolabama

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Working out great so far. Loving the trimmer pouch on the front for fittings, straps and screws instead of having them mixed together off my side with insulating bushings and wirenuts.


----------



## cdnelectrician

That ideal pouch is a really good product, i like the full depth dividers. The only thing that sucks is the stupid rolled over handle, it tends to dig into your hip when wearing it. Although I very seldom wear a pouch, I will probably take it to a leather smith and have a tunnel loop put on it instead. You will love it once you break it in!


----------



## cdnelectrician

HARRY304E said:


> You may be working for a company the does not require you to wear a tool belt and that's great,,Till you lose that job and go to a shop that requires you to ,and by the way most do require it and if you are caught working without it on you will be sent home.


I cant imagine working for such a company, that would suck.


----------



## nolabama

cdnelectrician said:


> I cant imagine working for such a company, that would suck.


We are not allowed to wear one.


----------



## cdnelectrician

nolabama said:


> We are not allowed to wear one.


Out of curiosity why not?


----------



## nolabama

cdnelectrician said:


> Out of curiosity why not?


Falling with one would be a hazard to us. We are run by lawyers and insurance types.


----------



## chewy

nolabama said:


> Falling with one would be a hazard to us. We are run by lawyers and insurance types.


But then havent they conceded that you are going to fall? So you shouldnt be doing whatever you were doing anyway, pouch or no pouch.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

I'd rather fall with a pouch than impale myself on a pocket screwdriver.

That said, I don't fall. Much easier.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

I also got one of these:


----------



## chewy

Nice set up, lets see your rig with all your tools in it.


----------



## Wirenuting

bubb_tubbs said:


> I also got one of these:


I have something similar. I took the basic one and added a holster on the front, a key ring clip & I made a tape holder. I also mounted a belt clip on the back so I can slip it over the belt. 
I normally keep it clipped to my dash for holding the everyday junk.

I like the leather pouches as a person can quickly add and customize them with some small blind rivets.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Wirenuting said:


> I have something similar. I took the basic one and added a holster on the front, a key ring clip & I made a tape holder. I also mounted a belt clip on the back so I can slip it over the belt.
> I normally keep it clipped to my dash for holding the everyday junk.
> 
> I like the leather pouches as a person can quickly add and customize them with some small blind rivets.


I use these "Chicago Screws" from Tandy Leather instead of rivets


----------



## Wirenuting

Ty Wrapp said:


> I use these "Chicago Screws" from Tandy Leather instead of rivets
> 
> http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/en-usd/home/1290-051.aspx


Now that is a great idea. I'll go grab some this weekend. 
Thanks.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Is there any particular tips you guys have to care for these things? 

I heard somewhere you should wash them once to get the bulk of the extra dye out or it will bleed into clothing for the first bit, but I'm not entirely certain that's such a good idea.


----------



## chewy

bubb_tubbs said:


> Is there any particular tips you guys have to care for these things?
> 
> I heard somewhere you should wash them once to get the bulk of the extra dye out or it will bleed into clothing for the first bit, but I'm not entirely certain that's such a good idea.


The red occidental leather isn't that color fast as my old man found out but once it wears a little it stops transferring onto clothing, I wouldn't recommend washing them with anything other than saddle soap.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

chewy said:


> The red occidental leather isn't that color fast as my old man found out but once it wears a little it stops transferring onto clothing, I wouldn't recommend washing them with anything other than saddle soap.


So putting them in the washer on Heavy with 5 cups of detergent and half a bottle of bleach wasn't terribly clever?


----------



## chewy

bubb_tubbs said:


> So putting them in the washer on Heavy with 5 cups of detergent and half a bottle of bleach wasn't terribly clever?


Yeah you didn't do that did you? You know how when your in the water and your finger tips prune up? Leather is skin aswell so it can shrink up and distort.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

chewy said:


> Yeah you didn't do that did you? You know how when your in the water and your finger tips prune up? Leather is skin aswell so it can shrink up and distort.


No, lol. I figured any sort of water immersion would result in bad times.


----------



## chewy

How is your rig working out for you so far mate?


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Good, with a few minor changes because of a warranteed defect.

I'll post pics later.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Pictarz. I replaced the Ideal tool pouch because two rivets went bad and the supplier didn't have a replacement handy so I'd either have to wait 3 weeks for them to get one on backorder or until the current one was fixed. I opted for a refund instead since I knew the Oxy pouch was in stock because I'd been there the previous day looking at a Fluke 376. (It's next on the list)




























As you can see, there isn't much in there at the moment since the pockets are being stretched a bit with damp newspaper after getting a glycerin soap rubbing.

Small pouch is in the front where it won't get in the way of my legs so I can still squat or take a knee without spilling stuff. It's for random fittings like straps/screws in the front pocket and couplings/connectors in the big pocket, since I hate mixing fittings in the side pouch because they tend to inevitably stay there forever or get jumbled in with wire nuts.

Large pouch on the side is mostly for insulating bushings, wire nuts of various sizes, and the biggest pocket is for storing jars of screws, boxes of bolts, or whatever else I'd need up on a ladder that might spill and cause me to rage out.

I have a leatherworker a couple kilometres from here that has agreed to put in a second leather divider in the tool pouch and a tape measure holder (I hate the kind you just drop it in, prefer the belt clip type) on the belt-hanging surface of the small fittings pouch, so it's right in front of me.


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> Pictarz. I replaced the Ideal tool pouch because two rivets went bad and the supplier didn't have a replacement handy so I'd either have to wait 3 weeks for them to get one on backorder or until the current one was fixed. I opted for a refund instead since I knew the Oxy pouch was in stock because I'd been there the previous day looking at a Fluke 376. (It's next on the list)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there isn't much in there at the moment since the pockets are being stretched a bit with damp newspaper after getting a glycerin soap rubbing.
> 
> Small pouch is in the front where it won't get in the way of my legs so I can still squat or take a knee without spilling stuff. It's for random fittings like straps/screws in the front pocket and couplings/connectors in the big pocket, since I hate mixing fittings in the side pouch because they tend to inevitably stay there forever or get jumbled in with wire nuts.
> 
> Large pouch on the side is mostly for insulating bushings, wire nuts of various sizes, and the biggest pocket is for storing jars of screws, boxes of bolts, or whatever else I'd need up on a ladder that might spill and cause me to rage out.
> 
> I have a leatherworker a couple kilometres from here that has agreed to put in a second leather divider in the tool pouch and a tape measure holder (I hate the kind you just drop it in, prefer the belt clip type) on the belt-hanging surface of the small fittings pouch, so it's right in front of me.


Nice rig Buddy you are ready for the battle field....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bubb_tubbs

I'd like to get a tester holster on there as well, but I'm running out of real estate on my 30" waist. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> I'd like to get a tester holster on there as well, but I'm running out of real estate on my 30" waist. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:

You'll have to eat more donuts...:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

I hope you are going to get some handle covers for your linesman's:laughing:


----------



## bubb_tubbs

HARRY304E said:


> I hope you are going to get some handle covers for your linesman's:laughing:


Those are my old linemans from when I first started the trade.

I peeled the handles off them with a knife because when I was running Cor-line I was getting blisters from the dipped grips. They're much comfier for tying down with the bare steel, plus it makes it easier to bash out KOs from the PVC boxes with the hard ends.

I don't use them for anything anymore, just keep them around in case I ever do any slab work.

Besides, the blue-handled D2000 diagonals and linesman you see in the picture don't have any grips left on the tips of the handles either. They're getting replaced in a week or two with Knipex 1000V equivalents.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Looks good...but I hate breaking in a new tool pouch!


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Ty Wrapp said:


> Looks good...but I hate breaking in a new tool pouch!


It's a new experience for me. I had a cordura rig for the last 8 years.


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> Those are my old linemans from when I first started the trade.
> 
> I peeled the handles off them with a knife because when I was running Cor-line I was getting blisters from the dipped grips. They're much comfier for tying down with the bare steel, plus it makes it easier to bash out KOs from the PVC boxes with the hard ends.
> 
> I don't use them for anything anymore, just keep them around in case I ever do any slab work.
> 
> Besides, the blue-handled D2000 diagonals and linesman you see in the picture don't have any grips left on the tips of the handles either. They're getting replaced in a week or two with Knipex 1000V equivalents.



Ahhh that's cool so you getting new linesman's good.:thumbsup: .


----------



## bubb_tubbs

HARRY304E said:


> Ahhh that's cool so you getting new linesman's good.:thumbsup: .


Yup. These guys:


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> Yup. These guys:


Looks good I'll have to try some of that stuff
Sometime.:thumbsup:


----------



## TattooMan

bubb_tubbs said:


> Yup. These guys:


Hands down the best I have used. I won't switch up unless they outsource to America or something.


----------



## Inphase

Bubb, nice looking pouch. I've been trying to find myself a new one for a year or so now and nothing has come close to meeting my stringent demands! I want one that is as close as possible to my old Klein, but they haven't made it for years now.

I like your idea of a second divider in the main section, that would be a must for me as well. I may have to give those ones a little closer look.


----------



## HARRY304E

Inphase said:


> Bubb, nice looking pouch. I've been trying to find myself a new one for a year or so now and nothing has come close to meeting my stringent demands! I want one that is as close as possible to my old Klein, but they haven't made it for years now.
> 
> I like your idea of a second divider in the main section, that would be a must for me as well. I may have to give those ones a little closer look.


Check this out..:thumbup:

http://www.occidentaltoolpouch.com/Occidental-Leather-5596-Industrial-Pro-Electricians-Set-5596.htm


----------



## chewy

They also do it on their adjust to fit system.

http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=9596&type=


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> They also do it on their adjust to fit system.
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=9596&type=


Good man.....:thumbsup:


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Is it customary for the corners of the pouches to get the finish scuffed off from being set down on the ground?

Just making sure I'm not mistreating them - I've never owned leather tool bags before.


----------



## Inphase

Yup. Ne'er mind the finish, all four corners of mine are wide open holes. Helps to keep the dirt out. It's seen a lot of hard use in the 12 years or so I e been using it. Leather is the only way to go.


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> Is it customary for the corners of the pouches to get the finish scuffed off from being set down on the ground?
> 
> Just making sure I'm not mistreating them - I've never owned leather tool bags before.



They will get scuffed up but just buy some Red wing Boot oil and give that a good soaking once In a while..


----------



## azsly1

anybody tried this? i wonder how well a tape measure fits where they have the chalk line...


----------



## chewy

azsly1 said:


> anybody tried this? i wonder how well a tape measure fits where they have the chalk line...


Yes there will be plenty of room, my old mans rig has those pockets.


----------



## HARRY304E

azsly1 said:


> anybody tried this? i wonder how well a tape measure fits where they have the chalk line...


Nice Rig...........:thumbup::thumbup:

What size tape are you using?



Attached Thumbnails


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> Yes there will be plenty of room, my old mans rig has those pockets.


chewy,How old is the old man,Is he still working in the field?


----------



## chewy

HARRY304E said:


> chewy,How old is the old man,Is he still working in the field?


He is 52 and not working in the field but the only tradesman we actually hire are sparks and plumbers, everything else we do ourselves and its an occidental tool belt I got him for his birthday.


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> He is 52 and not working in the field but the only tradesman we actually hire are sparks and plumbers, everything else we do ourselves and its an occidental tool belt I got him for his birthday.


Great gift for the old goat...:laughing:

I wish I was 52 again..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> Those are my old linemans from when I first started the trade.
> 
> I peeled the handles off them with a knife because when I was running Cor-line I was getting blisters from the dipped grips. They're much comfier for tying down with the bare steel, plus it makes it easier to bash out KOs from the PVC boxes with the hard ends.
> 
> I don't use them for anything anymore, just keep them around in case I ever do any slab work.
> 
> Besides, the blue-handled D2000 diagonals and linesman you see in the picture don't have any grips left on the tips of the handles either. They're getting replaced in a week or two with Knipex 1000V equivalents.


How is your new belt working out?


----------



## Bst

bubb_tubbs said:


> http://www.toolbelts.com/borealis.php
> 
> It's mostly due to shipping options.
> 
> A lot of the Oxy dealers want far too much for shipping and taxes for Canada even though the list price is cheaper than DiamondBack.


That's way too huge!!!


----------



## Bst

HARRY304E said:


> So you walk around with 23 tools in your pockets..:laughing:
> 
> Because I'll bet I could have you doing all that stuff inside of an hour and you better not be looking for tools in your tool bag back at the gang box...:laughing:


What kind of scatterbrained operation are you running?


----------



## bubb_tubbs

HARRY304E said:


> How is your new belt working out?


Amazingly. It fits like a second skin now and doesn't chafe my thighs when I move, which was an issue with the cordura stuff on cold days.



Bst said:


> That's way too huge!!!


I hear that a lot.


----------



## Ampere

I have a small Greenlee tool pouch with a padded belt.. It only holds a few tools, which is really all I need for most projects.. other tools I _might_ need, along with materials, are on my personal 4 wheel cart.. 

Everything else is in my personal gang box at a convenient location on the job site. It's the small RIDGID box.. 

Everything that won't fit in there is in the truck.


----------



## BraddaJ

azsly1 said:


> anybody tried this? i wonder how well a tape measure fits where they have the chalk line...


got the same belt, i use a 25' fatmax and it fits in there just fine, can probably hold a 30'


----------

